# Got my Ice and Hail first Generation baby today



## koikaren (Aug 4, 2009)

Okay when i got Eragon (my Arg. Blk and white) It was love at first sight from both of us and our bond has just grown from there....But I got my Extreme today and the love at first sight was a one way street....lol...Draco just isnt into me right now....Im not disappointed because he is awesome and we will get the bond in time....Draco and Eragon are sharing a enclosure for now but have there own hide, and basking area....Although they perfer to bask together right now....the second one is there if they decide to use it...at least for them they were instant buddies...Here are some pics of them together...


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 4, 2009)

So Draco must be about seven weeks old now correct? If its from the same clutch mine came from that should be about right. How long is Draco?


...Jefroka


----------



## VenomVipe (Aug 4, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## koikaren (Aug 4, 2009)

Jefroka said:


> So Draco must be about seven weeks old now correct? If its from the same clutch mine came from that should be about right. How long is Draco?
> 
> 
> ...Jefroka




Not sure how long he is....He was a reserve that i bought from another user who couldnt take him...Today was our first day together and he seemed to be stressed from the traveling so i didnt want to handle him to much...


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 4, 2009)

I like Draco's name. HAHA that's the name of my tegu.


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 4, 2009)

He looks happy to be near the other one.


...Jefroka


----------



## koikaren (Aug 4, 2009)

throneofjade said:


> I like Draco's name. HAHA that's the name of my tegu.





lol..its because that name :roon ......lol


----------



## koikaren (Aug 4, 2009)

Jefroka said:


> He looks happy to be near the other one.
> 
> 
> ...Jefroka





They bonded the moment i placed them together...I was so worried but i guess that was for nothin...lol.....Wasnt planning on getting another so soon but im glad i did...Eragon seems to be in heaven having a buddy to play with...


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 4, 2009)

draco comes from awesome parents. lookin good


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 5, 2009)

YEAH IT DOES!!!! =)


----------



## KSTAR (Aug 6, 2009)

looking good


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 7, 2009)

that is a beautiful tegu. the extremes are so nice looking. im definately gonna haveto get 1 in thefuture. congrats on your new addition. good that you can house them together too. theyll grow up together. lol


----------



## koikaren (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 10, 2009)

What is their size difference?


----------



## koikaren (Aug 10, 2009)

Eragon is about half the size of Draco....not sure actual measurements


----------

